# Schwinn factory fender rivets-painted before or after?



## PlasticNerd (Dec 31, 2018)

I’m wanting to find out how the factory did the fender rivets on prewar fenders/stays. Most I have seen have painted rivets, but the stays seem like they weren’t painted on the inside? Did they put the stays on before or after painting? If after we’re the rivets hit with some paint on a brush? Did any of you work for schwinn in the 1939’s? LOL LOL Any pics oF OG fenders would be appreciated! I have some fenders I need to roll and want to get as close to correct as I can on the assembly.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2018)

I personally have never seen an original paint fender with painted rivets. The braces were installed after paint. Don't know what they do in China though. The chain guard rivets are a different story.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2018)

..,,,


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 31, 2018)

painted rivets?  uh uh


nope


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 31, 2018)

Yea, just answered my own question!!! All mine aren’t painted either , look!!!!   Happy New Year guys!!!! LOL


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 31, 2018)

So, now I need rivets and a tool to press or pound them on with! I have an anvil, maybe a good start!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2018)

www.hansonrivet.com


----------



## TieDye (Dec 31, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> So, now I need rivets and a tool to press or pound them on with! I have an anvil, maybe a good start!!!



They make a C clamp style tool with a die in it. We have one.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 31, 2018)

TieDye said:


> They make a C clamp style tool with a die in it. We have one.



Do you have a pic or a name of it?? Thanks, I just rolled that blue fender I got from you, it looks great!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 31, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> www.hansonrivet.com



Thanks for the link Shawn !!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 31, 2018)

I have a tool and rivets.


----------



## Ricollector (Dec 31, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> I have a tool and rivets.
> View attachment 927092
> 
> View attachment 927093
> ...






island schwinn said:


> I have a tool and rivets.
> View attachment 927092
> 
> View attachment 927093
> ...



I would be interested in the solid rivets and c-clamp tool. Please let me know how much.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 31, 2018)

Ricollector said:


> I would be interested in the solid rivets and c-clamp tool. Please let me know how much.





The rivets used were tubular, solid would take a lot of hammering.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 31, 2018)

Not selling. Was gonna loan it to a local caber.


----------



## Ricollector (Dec 31, 2018)

Sorry, You are correct. I was talking about the flat fender brackets with the ends solid riveted to a flat metal piece that attaches to the axel.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 31, 2018)

I have a Hanson rivet squeezer and rivets in a box.... For that factory look. Pm me for those interested.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 1, 2019)

Look up rivet squeezer on eBay.. You can get a used one for a reasonable price..


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 1, 2019)

Just make sure you make those rivets look right before putting them on an original. Hansen actually puts a pretty tough finish on them, I put them in the chuck of my drill one by one and remove that finish with some fine grit paper/emery cloth then soak them in salty peroxide until properly seasoned. A WD40 bath afterwards turns the oxidation brown/black.


----------



## KevinBrick (Jan 1, 2019)

Rivet screws are pretty handy for something that you don’t see when it’s installed..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...584062?hash=item48a50aa6fe:g:Cr0AAOSwdSRaEcrO


----------



## TieDye (Jan 1, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> Do you have a pic or a name of it?? Thanks, I just rolled that blue fender I got from you, it looks great! View attachment 927083



We bought the tool from Brian Heckel I believe his name is. His eBay name is oldbikes. It was very affordable, and he has the rivets too. The fender is looking good!!
Deb


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks Deb!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 1, 2019)

KevinBrick said:


> Rivet screws are pretty handy for something that you don’t see when it’s installed..
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sc...584062?hash=item48a50aa6fe:g:Cr0AAOSwdSRaEcrO



True, I have a handful of those but want to try and go like original when I have to repaint a fender


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 1, 2019)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 927167
> 
> Just make sure you make those rivets look right before putting them on an original. Hansen actually puts a pretty tough finish on them, I put them in the chuck of my drill one by one and remove that finish with some fine grit paper/emery cloth then soak them in salty peroxide until properly seasoned. A WD40 bath afterwards turns the oxidation brown/black.



Thanks Eric! I have a sour cream container with white vinegar, hydrogen peroxide and salt that does a great job of “aging/rusting” parts !!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jan 1, 2019)

This is the type I will use


----------



## ABC Services (Jan 2, 2019)

Hello, I am Brian " oldbikes " on the bay please send me PM if interested in the tool.


----------



## TieDye (Jan 2, 2019)

ABC Services said:


> Hello, I am Brian " oldbikes " on the bay please send me PM if interested in the tool.



Good to know you're here Brian. We use our tool we got from you a lot.


----------

